

Working with git? These aliases will save you even *more* hours - stephen
http://www.draconianoverlord.com/2010/03/04/git-config.html

======
stephen
Tongue-in-check submission as it mimics this post, currently at 70 points and
on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2567123>

Which, IMO, are pretty basic aliases. Definitely good, but not front-page-of-
HN good.

Anyway, if the title worked for him... :-)

